# Hopper to Hopper 3 - need new dish?



## Dan Dish1 (Mar 3, 2017)

New here. Want to upgrade from Hopper to Hopper 3. Do I need to change anything on the dish itself or can I just swap out the old Hopper receiver with the new Hopper 3 receiver? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You will need a new LNB on the dish. The Hopper 3 currently requires a special LNB to feed the 16 tuners.


----------



## Dan Dish1 (Mar 3, 2017)

^^^

Thanks for the quick reply!

Can these be ordered online and installed myself or will I need Dish or a satellite guy to come out?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Dan Dish1 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Can these be ordered online and installed myself or will I need Dish or a satellite guy to come out?


If its your equipment you can always do it youself as I did.
You also need the hybrid solo hub along with hybrid LNB. Best thing is check out Solid Signal for all possible install combinations, and what equipment is needed exactly.


----------

